# Matrix Effect after overclock



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello i have a gigabyte motherboard and i just tried overclocking it and everything works fine but every picture (in my pictures, the desktop etc.) has like green lines running down it. the taskbar and shortcuts don't have the green lines its only the desktop and all my pictures, and when i open them from the icon i can see them fine sometimes and bad others. I have tried changing the clocks back to normal and it doesn't change anything and i have tried reinstalling the chipset and graphics (integrated) chip drivers also. What can i do? o and i would prefer it if i can keep it overclocked cause it runs my games great.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

custom built or oem?

if custom list the parts including the psu


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok its a gigabyte ma785g-ud3h motherboard (standard radeon hd 4200 graphics), a 300 watt psu (planning to upgrade), two western digital ide hard drives one 20 gig one 160 gig, its got two red cold cathode tubes (12 inch), a linksys wireless card (pci), 3 gigs of ram 2 samsung 1 kingston, 3 fans two 80 mm, one 100 mm, a cooler master cpu cooler with fan, an amd sempron overclocked to the equivalent of a 2.71 ghz athlon II x2 (dont know how to calculate the exact for the sempron), and windows 7 ultimate. O and the 300 watt psu is an older one and only has the 20 pin mobo connection and the standard p4 connector instead of the 8 pin the processor needs but it still works fine. O and GO GIGABYTE best boards EVER!!!! I saw you had one too...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You shouldn't be OCing with a 300w psu. Whats the make and model. When you OC you need good clean stable power.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ya i know but its all i got and i recently got fired so i got nothing at all to buy a new one. :4-dontkno So you think thats the problem? not enough power to the graphics chip? Im fine dealing with the lines til i get a new power supply beings everything still runs fine, i just wanted to know if i broke something.b


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You will fry your computer if you leave it the way it is. Then you will be without a computer. I would suggest stock settings untill proper hardware can be installed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed, I wouldn't have ran your pc at stock with a 300w psu never mind overclock it.

you are most likely pushing the graphics card too hard, did you set the PCI-e frequency to 100? if not do it and see if it resolves the issue however I don't think it will and I would agree 100% with MonsterMiata go back to stock settings until you can afford a good make and decent amperage/wattage of psu.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok thanks man atleast i know it can go to 4 ghz (i did the math)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Might i ask how you did this math?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

multiplied the front side bus by the clock multiplier according to the manual i have a front side bus of 333 mhz (i think) * a multiplier of 13.5 which i set it at to try out


----------

